# HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY EVIE



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7555141.stm

Becky,

Just wanted to wish a Happy 1st Birthday to Evie. I bet you have had a wonderful year.

Hope the party is fab.

Andrea xx

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww happy birthday littl evie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday evie...bet the years flown by


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

o happy birthday Evie, a reminder to us all that miracles happen x


----------

